# BFP to M/C



## Gail1982 (May 24, 2006)

Hi Girls
had a BFP in october after 2 years of trying and 4 months of 50mg clomid. Started bleeding saturday night not much and just a brownish colour visable when i went to toilet, anyway saw doctor sunday afternoon who booked me into the early assessment clinic for a scan.
Had an internal scan today and they found a folical present but no fetus inside it seems empty 
Doctor told me she would have to take bloods today and i have to go back on Thursday for more bloods for her to check my HCG levels and if they increase she will re scan next week but if stay the same or decrease it means my pregnancy has stopped developing.
I came  home this pm and started bleeding more red blood with clots in the toilet when i stand up  
I really do have a feeling that it is over and i think i have miscarried i am not possitive i think deep down we just know the result 

Thanks fo listening 
Gail


----------



## shara (Jan 31, 2006)

Gail so sorry to hear your sad news.   I dont know what to say but my heart goes out to you. 

Take care of yourself and DH   

shara X


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Awwww Gail hunny 

I'm so sorry to read your news hunny 

No consolation I know, but am thinking of you & DH at this time and sending you lots of cyber hugs  

Take care sweetie...
Natasha xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh Gail I'm so sorry 
I hope Superstar has managed to give you some help.
Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Gail

Just take it easy and try and rest up. Do whatever the hospital says but if your not happy make sure you speak up.

your not alone and we are here if you need us

Sal xx


----------



## Gail1982 (May 24, 2006)

Hi Girls

Superstar thanks for you message but i am afraid same thing has happen last night, i woke up experiencing major pains and went to toilet only to pass through a large clot which was in a clear sack   

I am feeling ok about it as i seemed to except it yesterday after seeing the scan and watching the reaction on the doctors face(that says it all even though they try and tell u positive thoughts)
I just think in this life whats suppose to be will be and maybe it was for the best and the pregnancy wasn't going as should


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Gail

You take care of you now and if you need anything just ask. Have you been offered any further treatment? I had a d and c after both my m/c to make sure everything was ok. I know it is hard to think about it but you should

Sal xx


----------



## Gail1982 (May 24, 2006)

Hi Sal

I am going to the hospital tomorrow and they said they are going to do another scan to check things over and talk so i think that will be when they give me these options

Gail
xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

just wanted to send you masses of hugs gail 


take care 

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Sending you hugs Gail  look after yourself....and like Sal says if you need me PM me.....I am so   for you.


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Gail. I'm really   to hear what you have been through. Look after yourself and make sure you get plenty of rest. I'm sending you                             Love Tina xx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

gail hun I'm so sorry to read your news hunny sending you lots of       
love lea-Anne xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Gail I'm so sorry honey...your being incredibly strong. We're all here if you need us.

Take care  

xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

sorry to hear your sad news.

thinking of you  

S
xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Ohh gail,

I am so very sorry to hear this. It must be awful after all youve been thru. 

Thinking of you and partner.  Jo xx


----------

